# Too late?



## MEsimple (Aug 17, 2004)

Ever since my 1990 200 tqw I've dreamed of owning a 91 200 tq. But now I read over in the Audi Lounge that Audi has stopped making parts for these cars? Have I missed my boat? Is it a bad time to get a 20v 200 or do I still have a few more years of available parts?


----------

